

Learning lisp: the bump free way - Luyt
http://pavelpenev.posterous.com/learning-lisp-the-bump-free-way

======
Semiapies
A 128-word rant that boils down to "don't complain about a lack of libraries,
rarr!" is a bit of a "bump" in and of itself.

